# threelac + garlic + GSE....



## Motive (Feb 27, 2009)

I know no ones an expert but i am not either so your opinions would be valuable. I read on one site not to take ultra concentrated garlic suppilements or grapefruit seed extract with threelac because they will kill the bacteria in there that you want to kill your candida. anyway i haven't been taking them just the threelac but can anyone let me know if taking garlic and the GSE together with threelac would be more helpful than just the threelac alone? i could care less about the die-off symptoms. id welcome anything that will mean ill get over candida faster.


----------

